# doing decline bench too much?



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Its chest day tomorrow and I currently do... incline bench, flat bench, cable crossovers. DB flyes 3 sets of each! Would decline bench be too much along with all of this?


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

go for it:thumbup1: tear sh*t up!


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Haha I like that answer mate!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Swap Flat Bench for Decline imo


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Dave said:


> Swap Flat Bench for Decline imo


What's the positives from doing this?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i like to do flat and decline and one smaller exercise like flies, as my upper chest gets worked more than enough from shoulder press.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Ross.B said:


> What's the positives from doing this?


Personal pref really m8. Ive got both of my injuries off flat bench so now avoid it as much as poss. Others will swear by it, the strength lads especially.

Its a bit of a grey area which press works the chest better, as long as you are hitting failure it shouldnt make much difference tbh pal.

There was a vid by Dorian Yates a while back about it (just found it) 1.35 onward


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave said:


> Personal pref really m8. Ive got both of my injuries off flat bench so now avoid it as much as poss. Others will swear by it, the strength lads especially.
> 
> Its a bit of a grey area which press works the chest better, as long as you are hitting failure it shouldnt make much difference tbh pal.


i'm with this guy I try to stay away from flat dumbell/barbell presses if i can as I've seen many people out of my gym getting injured doing either! obviously poor form and too me weight doesn't help but still,

my usual chest workout usually consist of

5-10 mins stretching, light movements

x4 sets incline bench press

x4 sets incline dumbell press

x4 sets incline dumbell flyes/pec deck

x4 sets decline bench press(machine)

all for 10-12 reps

x3/4 sets cable flyes for reps to failure!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dave:3458115 said:


> Swap Flat Bench for Decline imo


X2


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I do

3 sets decline bench....one warm up set prior.

3 sets incline bench

3 sets of weighted dips

3 sets of incline flys, super settled with wide press ups to failure.

Works for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont flat or incline bench, decline only - i dont give my chest much attention these days tbh but it still grows at same pace as the rest


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

You will see various responses but I guess that the best answer would be do them and see if they work for you.

If you have positive results, by all means keep doing them


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i like decline BB press

incline DB press with incline flys


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ross.B said:


> Its chest day tomorrow and I currently do... incline bench, flat bench, cable crossovers. DB flyes 3 sets of each! Would decline bench be too much along with all of this?


Just out of curiosity why are you looking to add them in, is your chest not growing from what you are doing already?


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

It is growing although decline does the bottom of your chest and I feel as if I never really work that area!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ross.B said:


> It is growing although decline does the bottom of your chest and I feel as if I never really work that area!


I was just wondering because you are already doing what I consider a lot of volume... if high volume wasn't working for you then by adding another exercise/more volume that probably wouldn't work either!

Anyway I do like decline press very much. I prefer weighted dips personally, but either declines or dips are a must IMO for most bodybuilders to try.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Make sure you warm up the rotator cuff well, since i've been doing that, I don't hurt doing flat bench at all now. I got that from those DY videos on youtube.


----------



## Ingr4m (Sep 14, 2012)

Include it....!

I do a bit of everything

3 heavy sets of flat

3 heavy sets of incine

3 heavy sets of decline

then I'll do some dumbbells on flat, 2 or 3 sets - Then 2 or 3 sets on dumbbells incline..

then I'll do 3 sets to failure on the cables...

and I've always had continuous gains from this regime.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

I personally think that the single biggest mistake people make with decline is that they believe than can lift more weight on it, keep the weight the same as flat bench and bring the bar closer to your neck.. Allowing for a greater range of motion and overall a better rep/set


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Dangerous20 said:


> I personally think that the single biggest mistake people make with decline is that they believe than can lift more weight on it, keep the weight the same as flat bench and bring the bar closer to your neck.. Allowing for a greater range of motion and overall a better rep/set


Do exactly NOT this.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Insanity advice
> 
> Bring to ur neck ? U nuts
> 
> ...


^^^ What he said ^^^


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Ingr4m said:


> Include it....!
> 
> I do a bit of everything
> 
> ...


So thats 18 sets for chest..... Therefore you must do about 30 sets for quads then right?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

All the people that work in my gym all tell me to stop with decline smith and do flat bench as thats the main builder lol?

Ive always known decline to be the best as it hits more of your chest??

Confused.com


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Ross.B said:


> Its chest day tomorrow and I currently do... incline bench, flat bench, cable crossovers. DB flyes 3 sets of each! Would decline bench be too much along with all of this?


No need.... Too much.

From your question i can guess you haven't been training very many years?

All u need is:

Rotor cuff warm up.

2 or 3 light sets of first exercise x 15 reps

3 x 6 - 10 flat or decline bb press.

3 x 8 -12 db flyes flat/decline / low incline. Alternate periodically. Remember lower weight=more stretch.

3 x 8 - 10 inc press.

2 minute rest between press sets, 1 minute between flyes.

Focus on what you're doing to really connect mind and muscle. And don't over train less is best.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Pauly B Project said:


> All the people that work in my gym all tell me to stop with decline smith and do flat bench as thats the main builder lol?
> 
> Ive always known decline to be the best as it hits more of your chest??
> 
> Confused.com


Get a new gym!


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Great advice Paul thanks mate! I'll try ur workout in the gym on monday


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Lol Sorry I worded that really badly there... What I meant to say was I see too many people doing decline, arching their back and then only bringing the bar below the base of the sturnem, whereas they should bring it in line with the nipple (as Dutch said)

I just meant closer to the neck as to give a direction rather than say closer to the feet


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Get a new gym!


Im not gonna move gyms because of the staff! I do my own thing they just just talk to me and try tell me otherwise but it goes in one ear and out the other lol

Was speaking to the owner and told him im doing the dorian yates blood and guts routine he asked what it was so i showed him it and he told me unless im taking any gear that is not enough for a natty to grow lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> He's right tbh it's not enuff
> 
> Not enuff volume and a natty user a certain level I development will not be able to recruit all fibres over one set
> 
> I agree with him 100%


Its 2 sets mostly one of 10-12 reps then up the weight and take to failure I always thought training to failure and pushing out a few negative reps was the way to go! Clearly barking up the wrong tree here lol

Do you agree about the flat bench being better about the decline mate?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Decline smith is all I can do at my gym or Decline with DB's tbh its a bit of a cnut trying to get the dbs in place but i feel its alot better than the smith! Ive not got much time for smith machines tbh


----------

